# Floating frogs



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my feeders frogs breeding project.


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh...my......lord!! 
I want one!!!!! 
What kind of frogs are those..??


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

~Lynae said:


> Oh...my......lord!!
> I want one!!!!!
> What kind of frogs are those..??


They are indonesian floating frogs. Very easy to breed and that's why they end up as feeders. But they are a bit cute especially when they chirp. They don't sound like frogs and more like bird sounds.

I can give you 1 or a pair if you want for free. Patterns can varies as well. From stripes to spotted to blotchy and so on.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice....how many frogs do you have in there? What size tank is that? AND how on earth are you feeding all those mouths?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

if you ever come to van i want some


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> Nice....how many frogs do you have in there? What size tank is that? AND how on earth are you feeding all those mouths?


I have live blackworms in there that are also producing and the frogs eats them. There are probably 300+ left since someone bought 200+ already. I got 600 from the start and the tank is only 30g but water is only 10-12g.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> if you ever come to van i want some


I only give away 2 or 4 for people who wants them as personal pets then you can start breeding your own. I sell them in by min of 50 frogs if use for feeders.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

How do you feed the blackworms to the frogs? I thought the frogs only eat stuff that float on the surface and the blackworms should sink.

Have you had any success breeding them so far?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> How do you feed the blackworms to the frogs? I thought the frogs only eat stuff that float on the surface and the blackworms should sink.
> 
> Have you had any success breeding them so far?


Frogs do go down for food not just float around. Also you can see there are two containers. It's where I place the frozen bloodworms. The blackworms are just chilin in the substrates and the frogs dig them up. As for breeding yes they breed many times already.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Feeder frogs are a good way to beef up your fish for sure! One of these days I might pick some up from you as a treat to my fish!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

My 4" banjar red grew an inch in just a few by eating frogs. It's now almost at 6". I might stop selling them for a while as I'm running out of supplies. The breeding can't catch up to the demand. Lol!


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Frogs do go down for food not just float around. Also you can see there are two containers. It's where I place the frozen bloodworms. The blackworms are just chilin in the substrates and the frogs dig them up. As for breeding yes they breed many times already.


Are there eggs yet? Please post some pics. This is getting really interesting.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> Are there eggs yet? Please post some pics. This is getting really interesting.


Will try to post pics of the eggs. It's hard to take pics of them as they are everywhere. I'm actually surprise that the tadpoles don't get eaten by the parents.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe you've kept them well fed. Are the eggs laid in clumps like common bullfrogs or laid singly?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> Maybe you've kept them well fed. Are the eggs laid in clumps like common bullfrogs or laid singly?


They float around together. They look like spit with black dots. Lol!

Do you have bull frogs? I'm looking for them for feeders.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> They float around together. They look like spit with black dots. Lol!
> 
> Do you have bull frogs? I'm looking for them for feeders.


I used to have lots, so easy to breed but LOUD. lol. I could probably get some next time I'm at the lake. lol.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> I used to have lots, so easy to breed but LOUD. lol. I could probably get some next time I'm at the lake. lol.


Don't mind the loud noise. I have a place for them and it's sound prof.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking frogs..haha...sometimes i see the albino ones around..and those are creepy of some sort...oh well. would've asked if i could buy one or two, but then no space for another tank..haha..


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Don't mind the loud noise. I have a place for them and it's sound prof.


Ok then, I'll let you know when I do get some. I'm sure no ones going to miss them at the lake, lol.


----------

